# Vomited and a sock came out



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi, this morning our pup vomited. So I gave a bit more food and the. He vomited again and this time a whole sock came out. We know he loves socks and we thought it was fine for him to play with as there was no way for him to swallow it. We were completely wrong! 
So I gave him some more food and now he seems ok and is sleeping.

Do I need to get him seen by a vet or should he be ok now? We are going to have a massive clear out tonight when everyone gets home so that only puppy safe things are sound at all times. There are even little teddies he loves but they are going to get removed now.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is surprising what they can and will swallow! It is great that he threw the sock up, and yes, prevention is the only way to keep it from happening again. Anything cloth, even some of the 'safe' dog toys should only be given under direct supervision, as they get older their jaws get more powerful and that toy that was safe when they were little, can end up chewed up and potentially swallowed. He should be fine, but perhaps a call to your vet would be a good idea, so they can tell what signs/symptoms to watch for in case he has anything else in there. While you are doing a 'sweep' check the size of any balls he may have to play with, my pup doesn't get balls that are smaller than my fist, to avoid the risk of accidentally choking on them, when I buy toys for him, I 'up size', buy larger than recommended for his size to minimize the risk of accidents.

Hope your boy is doing fine!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

My Cosmo would eat everything and anything, including rocks that needed to be surgically removed! My vet told us when he threw up NOT to feed him for a few hours. If he didn't throw up again in that time period to feed him small amount of food. If he again didn't throw up then to feed a bit more. However, if he did throw up again when fed to call the vet immediately. Cosmo also loved socks, underwear and cloth stuffed toys. He couldn't have any stuffed toys as he would rip them apart and eat the squeaky toy, stuffing and then fabric in that order! I'm glad your pup vomited the sock but would supervise him so this doesn't happen again. Good luck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's good the sock came back up. 

As others have said, I would let your pup's tummy rest until it's settled down before giving a lot of food. 

You may want to call your Vet Clinic to see what they advise.


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you everyone. I took him to the vet as the vomiting didn’t stop and they did an X-ray to see if anything else was stuck there. The X-ray was inconclusive. So they sent him home with special food and anti vomiting injection. But this morning - uk time— he started vomiting water. I am going to give him the breakfast and. If he throws up again the vet said they must open him up to make sure he is ok. 

Feel like such a bad owner. I had no idea he could swallow a sock. He will be under super supervision now. Hope he doesn’t vomit after given him some food and that surgery will not be needed! ??????


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I hope he will not need surgery. Sometimes their digestion just gets off and it takes a bit of time but I am glad you are staying in close contact with your vet. Let us know.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear Ladoo is still having troubles. Hope that he starts feeling better and there will be no need for surgery!


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

I fed him 4 hours ago and though he is very lethargic and sleeping - he hasn't vomited so am so pleased. he has slight "runs" but that wasn't a problem the vet said. He is sleeping at my feet and it feels like he wants space but i am following him everywhere - what a change! Gone are the problems of: "how to stop the biting" and "what will he be like when a teenager if he bites so much now". All we want now is for him to bounce back and we are ready for any amount of biting he wants to give us!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear he is doing somewhat better, hope he continues to improve. Hopefully he is just tired from his rough day yesterday, and needs some time to recover. 

Sending positive thoughts - that he is up and about, and back to biting you soon!


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

Charliethree said:


> Good to hear he is doing somewhat better, hope he continues to improve. Hopefully he is just tired from his rough day yesterday, and needs some time to recover.
> 
> Sending positive thoughts - that he is up and about, and back to biting you soon!


Thank you! He just vomited so will be taking him to the vet tomorrow morning.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I would stop feeding him. Did you call your vet today? I'm not sure I would wait until tomorrow morning. Also just give small amounts of water and if he vomits that then stop the water too.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

LynnC said:


> I would stop feeding him. Did you call your vet today? I'm not sure I would wait until tomorrow morning. Also just give small amounts of water and if he vomits that then stop the water too.


I was thinking this too. If he's not even keeping water down, he could go south in a hurry. I would definitely be calling my vet, if you haven't already.


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

We went directly to the vets - they opened him up and there was another sock inside. We collect him in 1 hour and can’t wait see him poor boy!

Has anyone else ever experienced this? I would like to learn what the recovery will be like. Thanks!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Aww, poor boy. I am glad they were able to get the sock out. Hopefully he will have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh no! Poor pup! Sorry to hear that he had another sock in there!! 
Sending positive thoughts for a speedy recovery and he is back on track real soon!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I’m sorry your pup needed surgery to remove another sock. As I stated my Cosmo had surgery to remove 2 rocks. I wish I could say he learned his lesson but unfortunately he still tried to eat rocks after surgery and needed to be supervised CONSTANTLY when outdoors. We used “leave it” and “drop it” but he never was trusted unsupervised for his own safety. I wish your pup a speedy recovery but stay diligent with his training, keeping things that he could eat out of reach and supervision at all times. Good luck.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ladoo said:


> We went directly to the vets - they opened him up and there was another sock inside. We collect him in 1 hour and can’t wait see him poor boy!
> 
> Has anyone else ever experienced this? I would like to learn what the recovery will be like. Thanks!


Oh gosh, I am so sorry. I haven't had any experience with this, sure other members will give you some advice. The Vet clinic should give you some detailed instructions to follow too and what to watch for in case there's any complications. 

You'll need to try to keep your pup quiet and also from licking the incision so it doesn't get infected. 

Sorry this happened, wishing your little one a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your support. It really helps me to stay positive. He is home now and we have an appointment tomorrow morning at 9.30am to see if he is still tired and lethargic or beginning to drink and eat again. The Vet and nurses have been amazing. He has a cone to stop him from licking his wound which is good. I will be sleeping with him for probably the next 10 days which are the critical days now. The vet believes he will be back to normal in about 10 days. The wound is big and feel so very sorry for him. We loved him before - but I think we love him even more now if that’s possible. Through all his pain we can still see his affection. For example when we went to get him he was still very sleepy and getting over the anaesthetic- but when he heard our voice he looked up and wagged his tail. That was so precious. 

We have pain killers and special food and he is home. And we will be overly supervising from now on and our house is going to be soooooo tidy thanks to Our pup Ladoo!

Just very grateful we are on the road to recovery. 

Thanks again everyone for you encouragement, kind words and sharing your experiences and confirming that they do make a full recovery (albeit still trying to eat rocks and not learning the lesson!) ? xxx


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

Wanted to provide an update and again see if anyone might have some advice. After the operation Ladoo seemed upbeat and Thursday morning was eating his special food and drinking water. But then after about 1pm yesterday he stopped eating and didn’t drink much water. We let him be as we thought maybe he is in pain and needs to sleep it off. I forced down his painkillers this morning and by 12pm today he still wasn’t eating anything. So went to the vets. She gave him an injection for anti vomiting and nausea and gave me some meds for anti-acidity. I am trying to give him water with a syringe but he is not at all interested. It’s like he just cannot swallow anything. And if we force food in him he spits it straight out. The vet said that if he still wasn’t eating in the morning then to take him in and they will get him onto drips.

I am so scared now. I thought the worst was over. Is he going to be ok? When people come to visit he is happy and wagging his tail and also trying to jump up which we are stopping of course. But then after the 5 mins excitement he goes back to sleep.

I wondered if anyone else whose dog has had surgery went through this and if it’s just a short term thing before they spring back to normal? Should I just be patient and wait it out until he wants to eat?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am guessing just like a human after having surgery, he's not feeling all that great. 
The meds he's taking could upset his stomach, hope the anti nausea medication helps. 
Good to hear he's happy to see visitors. He's been through major surgery, give him time to recuperate, sleep is good for him. But do keep an eye on the amount of water he's drinking so he doesn't become hydrated 

Do you have 24 hour emergency Vet care there in case it's needed?
Don't hesitate to call your Vet or an E Vet if his condition changes....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor baby, sending positive thoughts and get well soon wishes.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Aww poor baby, He has been through a lot. I agree the medication or the anesthesia could be upsetting his tummy. Hoping he's back to himself soon. Hugs to you both.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I would suggest calling your vet to determine under what conditions you should bring him back in? This was major surgery (and I confess I didn't read through all the details), but it can also make a difference if the 2nd sock was in his stomach or intestines as far as recovery goes. Sometimes it's hard to tell what is caused by the surgery or whether there is an issue.

Hope he starts feeling better soon.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

We went through something similar last year with our 3 year old - it wasn't a sock, but part of a soft toy. A string on the toy got caught inside. Luckily we knew something was wrong and got him to the vet right away where they removed the toy remnants. Recovery took a while - it was a fairly major incision with lots of staples, so we really had to limit his activity (no stairs, etc.) for about a week (quick visits outside to do his business) until he really started to heal. Had to feed him a very bland diet, boiled chicken (no bones or skin), rice, canned pureed pumpkin (plain, no sugar or spices), etc. for a while and kept him well hydrated giving him lots of rest. Your vet's office should have good advice about the recovery period, but don't rush it - they've been through a lot and it takes time to heal. Just to keep our boy hydrated, we sometimes gave him small frozen ice cubes made with chicken broth, which he chewed on and loved. I'm not saying that's right for every dog, but it seemed to be fine with ours. We also now NEVER let him have any sort of a chew toy unsupervised. I wouldn't want to have him go through that again - and I wouldn't want to have that kind of vet bill again either! ;-)


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry Ladoo is having such a hard time, hope he is feeling better soon. 
It can take a couple of days for the anesthetic to work it's way out of their systems and to feel like eating again, but staying in touch with your vet is the best thing you can do. 

Sending my best wishes, this has to be tough on all of you.


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

Took Ladoo to the vets and they checked him over and don't think there is infection or anything else bad going on. They said we had 2 options:
1. take him home and with TLC try feeding him
2. leave him with the vets where they will put him on drips for vitamins and also try feeding him and then to collect him later in the evening

we have been doing 1 for a 2 days with no success so we went for option 2. Feel safer knowing he is with professionals. I was also doing google searches last night and some very scary things came up about post operation issues - so i dont want to risk it at all.

i have no idea what this means to cost and insurance - but right now all i want is ladoo to be back to normal again. So we have to do whatever it takes.

the vets and nurses have been amazing. Hopefully the day with them today will help Ladoo get back on his feet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope he's doing better soon, sending good thoughts for him.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear he hasn't bounced back yet! Hopefully he just needs another day of recovery to let his stomach settle and appetite to return. 

If he doesn't improve today and they don't find symptoms indicating an infection, I would ask the vet about doing another set of X-Rays with contrast dye to make sure there isn't another obstruction further down in the small intestines that wouldn't have been found during the surgery. Hopefully he starts eating today and that won't be necessary. 

Sending best wishes for a happy bouncy bitey baby boy soon!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hoping Ladoo responds to the care given at the vets and has a speedy recovery. Well wishes going out to you both.


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you all for your advice and wishes. Another 3 hours before picking him up! xxxx


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear, hope he feeling much better and you can breathe again.


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

The vet managed to get him eating - hurray!!!! They asked me to buy them some chicken breast which they made for him and he liked that. She also asked me to stop the painkillers as they may be making him drowsy. He ate before 12pm and just now ar 9pm. Little and often tomorrow and for a few days. He absolutely hates the tin digestive food the vets have - and I thought that we were not allowed to give anything else.

So for now we are carrying on with the anti acid syrup and every Twoish hours small portions of chicken. 

Sorry for going into detail but hopefully this may be helpful for someone else in the future - though I don’t wish this on anyone!

Goodnight all. Xx


----------



## Barlosh (Sep 1, 2018)

Wishing your boy a full and speedy recovery now. I know how bad you feel, my three previous dogs were Alaskan Malamutes and ALL THREE swallowed things they shouldn't - a large squeaky ball, squeaky cow toy, a mans sock , the other dogs leg bandage and even my dressing gown belt which I managed to ease back out. All were either vomited up or pooped out so I feel I have been very lucky. Jess my golden is now 14 weeks old and I'm so careful with socks and any toy I think could pass down her neck as she's growing - mind you I thought I was careful before. A friends malamute swallowed a tea towel and vomited it up so it seems nothing is safe around large breed pups. 
Hugs to your boy. xx


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Glad to hear your baby is doing better. I hope he has a good day today.


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

He hasnt pooped yet - hoping that is just his system catch up and that it will happen today or tomorrow. he barked today for the first time and that was lovely to hear.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Fingers crossed for continued progress in his recovery!! 

Can just imagine how sweet the sound of his bark is to your ears.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

How's little Ladoo today?


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

Awww thanks for asking. Was busy yesterday so couldn’t post. Last night at 1am and 3am Ladoo needed to go to poo. He was straining a lot and all that came out was watery diahrheo. Both times. In the morning I called the vet and the nurse said that his tummy is getting settled so let’s watch and monitor him today. He carried on like this until 5pm today. But is active and engaged and following me around for food so I think he hopefully is ok. If the poo situation carries on tomorrow then thevet May give him some meds to enable him to pass the poo more easily.

Sorry - too many references to poo!

Ladoo nearly started biting again today - good sign! So we are hoping to train him out of it if we can since he isn’t fully back on it yet.


----------



## SBaker (Jan 15, 2018)

Ladoo is so lucky to have you as his person! You have been so in tuned with his needs and taken all the right steps to ensure his recovery. Keep looking for those small, daily improvements in him. Sorry you had to go through this but glad he's ok - thanks to you!


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

SBaker said:


> Ladoo is so lucky to have you as his person! You have been so in tuned with his needs and taken all the right steps to ensure his recovery. Keep looking for those small, daily improvements in him. Sorry you had to go through this but glad he's ok - thanks to you!


Thank you so much for this encouragement. xxx


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi everyone, just wanted to provide an update on Ladoo. We had the 2 week Check with the vet on Wednesday and all is fine. His cone is off and he is back sleeping in the crate and I am back in my bed. I did wonder if it’s time to not crate him anymore - but if he isn’t in the same room as us when he is asleep we prefer he is crated as he likes to eat anything and everything.

He is in half his normal food and half the digestive food from the vet - and gradually we will get him back to his original food plan.

Hoping to go for our first walk in 2 weeks tomorrow - again slowly building up.

I think he has a lot of stored up energy - today he was back to the active and aggressive biting while wagging his tail. I did hope that we had seen the end of it - but that isn’t that case. Just need to get back to training again. 

Thanks again for everyone’s support during this time. It meant a lot to have folks out there who understood the pain we were going through!

He keeps craving food at the moment. And eating anything. He demolished a whole pack of plastic disposable gloves today - thought it was high enough and out of reach but after a meeting on the phone it was scattered all over the floor. Being super paranoid now I did wonder if I should take him to the vet and get him to vomit - but I decided that if he had swallowed anything it will come out or he will be sick. So I just cleared everything alway. We are going to have to take him out of the kitchen soon as he can reach all the worktop areas and is biting the cupboards etc. 

Back to normal puppy worries. Thank goodness! Xxxxxx


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

The simple answer about the crate is this. If he can't be trusted, then he should be in the crate to protect him from himself. You already went through one massive ingestion issue. So unless you totally puppy proof his living space so there's no possiblity of him ingesting something potentially harmful, he should be in the crate when you're not home. Maybe even overnight too but if he's in your bedroom, I'm sure it easy enough to proof that room. Make sure he doesn't have access to push or very weak toys. Probably should only have shin bones down to chew unattended. At least until he process to be trust worthy and certainly since he's so recently getting over this ordeal.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

So glad your Ladoo made it through this experience. My thought is to keep him crated unless you can watch him for a while yet, given how young he is. This is based on experience with my precious bridge boy, Shadow. He was one to eat anything and everything, and he loved socks and undies all his life. We had to always be after the kids about keeping these things up. He loved little plastic toys, and shredding paper. When he was maybe 2 or 3 we had a similar experience with him where he had to have an item surgically removed, and they had to take out part of his colon. He recovered fine, although of course this was serious. Then at 7, he dove into the trash as I tossed in a corn cob. I couldn't get it away from him. That's a few seconds I've beat myself up over too many times. Part of it went down. I watched him for several days and he was pooping fine, although it was a little runny. Thought he was OK. Then we got the projectile vomiting and knew it was lodged somewhere. A piece had been hanging out in his stomach and finally lodged in his large intestine (jejunum, I believe?) Emergency surgery, resection, then leaking, more surgery, crazy expense, and we lost him in the end anyway. They can only take so many of these incidents is my point. Watch your baby. Keep things picked up--so hard with kids! Crate, if in doubt, because they can't go through this repeatedly and it is horribly stressful and heartbreaking. Best wishes for your boy!


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

HopeMakes5 said:


> So glad your Ladoo made it through this experience. My thought is to keep him crated unless you can watch him for a while yet, given how young he is. This is based on experience with my precious bridge boy, Shadow. He was one to eat anything and everything, and he loved socks and undies all his life. We had to always be after the kids about keeping these things up. He loved little plastic toys, and shredding paper. When he was maybe 2 or 3 we had a similar experience with him where he had to have an item surgically removed, and they had to take out part of his colon. He recovered fine, although of course this was serious. Then at 7, he dove into the trash as I tossed in a corn cob. I couldn't get it away from him. That's a few seconds I've beat myself up over too many times. Part of it went down. I watched him for several days and he was pooping fine, although it was a little runny. Thought he was OK. Then we got the projectile vomiting and knew it was lodged somewhere. A piece had been hanging out in his stomach and finally lodged in his large intestine (jejunum, I believe?) Emergency surgery, resection, then leaking, more surgery, crazy expense, and we lost him in the end anyway. They can only take so many of these incidents is my point. Watch your baby. Keep things picked up--so hard with kids! Crate, if in doubt, because they can't go through this repeatedly and it is horribly stressful and heartbreaking. Best wishes for your boy!


Thank you so much for sharing your experience and how very heartbreaking. So sorry for your loss :frown2:! We are crating him in the night now. when we are away in the day time he is in the kitchen which is Ladoo proof. But he is fast. I am keeping him on the leash even when going out to the garden. The vet suggest a soft muzzle if we cannot control him - we might have to do that until we are able to train him out of it (if at all). 

My purpose for adding so much detail in this particular thread is hopefully to help others in future who may be going through this. A lot of really helpful suggestions and supporting information from others. Also, when i was in the peek of my frenzy and was googling things (because i couldnt find stories on this forum where someone had to have surgery and then went on to live a good long life) - i only came across stories (on google) where the puppy/dog died after 10 days or so of surgery. I am hoping that LAdoo's story can give some comfort to anyone who goes through this. (at least from the surgery to recovery).

I think its good that we are all paranoid at home now - it will keep him safer. But as your story shows - we cant ever get our guard down and that is hard. a combination of crating and soft muzzle is actually the better thing to be doing for now. so i wont think twice about the muzzle now. we also have gated the stairs so any messy areas will be on the second floor and the ground floor will be super duper tidy.

thanks xxx


----------



## SBaker (Jan 15, 2018)

As a Veterinary Technician I get called in to run anesthesia on these cases regularly. I can tell you most of them do just fine and are probably not posted throughout the internet because they're not "news worthy". GI foreign bodies are one of the most common cases I get called in for (and one of my favorite to run as they're usually quick, easy and the dogs do well). We do multiple a week, and most - but not all - go on to live normal, happy lives. We certainly see repeat cases and have had to do resections, and the more we have to go back in and cut/resect the riskier they become and the more the dog's GI health is altered. Do everything you can to keep him a single offender! The most common GIFBs we see are socks & underwear, corn cobs & apple cores and TOYS! If your dog loves tearing apart his toys, even if you don't think he's eating it, take away the toy as soon as it's no longer whole. I would also avoid rawhides unless you are directly supervising your dog, if at all.

I would recommend a basket muzzle when he's outside or even loose in the house. This allows him to have his mouth open to pant and he can even drink water, but he should not be able to eat anything big enough to cause an issue. Just be sure it's big enough for him to pant in it.

I like ones like this - https://www.amazon.com/BronzeDog-Pi...qid=1541438147&sr=1-15&keywords=basket+muzzle - because it's not at risk of him eating it! It's a little Hannibal-esk, but if it avoids the knife it's worth it.

Seeing these cases so often, I crate my dogs their entire lives when we are not at home. My dogs enjoy their crates and spend time in them of their own choosing even when we are home. I have never had to dog get a GIFB, but I also don't have kids which make a HUGE difference! Be vigilant and train your children - I recommend positive reinforcement  - the best you can to pick up after themselves or keep their bedroom doors closed.

Don't beat yourself up over this, as I said before you did a fantastic job, got him in early and were exceedingly vigilant. I'd be surprised if there were a family with small children and a puppy that have not had a similar situation!


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

SBaker said:


> As a Veterinary Technician I get called in to run anesthesia on these cases regularly. I can tell you most of them do just fine and are probably not posted throughout the internet because they're not "news worthy". GI foreign bodies are one of the most common cases I get called in for (and one of my favorite to run as they're usually quick, easy and the dogs do well). We do multiple a week, and most - but not all - go on to live normal, happy lives. We certainly see repeat cases and have had to do resections, and the more we have to go back in and cut/resect the riskier they become and the more the dog's GI health is altered. Do everything you can to keep him a single offender! The most common GIFBs we see are socks & underwear, corn cobs & apple cores and TOYS! If your dog loves tearing apart his toys, even if you don't think he's eating it, take away the toy as soon as it's no longer whole. I would also avoid rawhides unless you are directly supervising your dog, if at all.
> 
> I would recommend a basket muzzle when he's outside or even loose in the house. This allows him to have his mouth open to pant and he can even drink water, but he should not be able to eat anything big enough to cause an issue. Just be sure it's big enough for him to pant in it.
> 
> ...


Amazingly helpful - thank you thank you! Your reassurance that having a basket on him when lose in the house really helps.


----------



## Lauren Allen (Aug 1, 2018)

This thread is just the type of cautionary tale I need. Milo threw up his 4th sock the day after I got back from being out of town for a week. We'd been doing so well supervising him but it's hard when there's only one of you. We've been incredibly lucky that nothing serious has happened, though we did have to bring him in to have cheat grass removed from his nose when he was just a wee babe. We've also had to completely reevaluate our toy selection for him now that he's in this horrid adolescent stage. I had to throw away what we called his "baby," a stuffed dog we gave him the day we brought him home that he carried everywhere with him. I noticed that its ears and tail were missing, and then found our other dog covered in fluff from its head. RIP, poor baby. Now I'm feeling very paranoid about the whereabouts of the stuffed animals extremities...

so glad your baby is okay!


----------

